# X728 snowblowing videos



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got done snowblowing this afternoon, 4 videos of a total of about 7 minutes for all of them if anybody would like to see them.

Go to my website and click on (whats new to the site)

Rob


----------



## kensguns (Jun 4, 2010)

*X728 snowblowing video*

Thanks for sharing. I've only had 3 or 4 inches a couple times to push around with my X320 and blade.
The neighbors think I'm a few bricks short of a full load , but they haven't stopped me from cleaning their drives:lmao:.
We are looking for more later next week. Hope to see something heavier before the season ends. Kenny.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Your welcome Kenny.

Rob


----------

